# Q about level crossings



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi

If im using a cork underlay on my layout, and i want to us a level crossing as shown below, does the crossing bring the track level up to the height of the underlay or will i need to put some underlay under the crossing also?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Depends on the specific crossing and the trackbed you use.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

looking at that crossing, it looks like you will need cork under the crossing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It does look fairly low, OTOH sometimes pictures are deceiving.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I think Gun and I see the samething. If the track is raised, the crossing will need to be raised


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

When in doubt, you could test fit it with and without cork. Leave the joiners off and inspect rail to rail fit. If it's in a harder to reach spot, might save a headache.

Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Clearly, with the crossing and track in hand, it would be easy to see what it requires. I'm guessing he doesn't have the crossing yet and is doing some planning.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

looks to me like that particular level crossing is for basic sets where it would be set up flat on a table / board with no trackbed. I'd put money on needing cork under everything to bring it to your trackbed height.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Like I said, once you have them in hand, figuring out what you need should be simple.


----------

